# What needles do you like best to knit with? Survey!!! Well, just bein' nosey really



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles! 

What do you like? 

Denvervet-Larry G.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i learned to knit with metal needles...really all i could afford at the time. My daughter's friend gave me an older pair of metal circulars and my sister gave me all her Boye circulars. I have now invested in knitpicks nickel plated interchangeable and i love them. I am afraid of breaking wooden needles so i am going to stick with my metal ones


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Nickel plated ones probably work well, the ones I have a cheap aluminum and the paint scratches off of them and then they become hard to use, espeically cotton.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Addi Turbo fixed circulars and Knit Picks DP sock needles mainly. We won't discuss the crochet hooks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my Harmony Knit Picks. I have straight and circulars. The points are wonderful and I love them. I also use my mom and grandmothers frequently. I like knowing they were used by them and now by me.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just made my mind up and ordered the knitters Pride interchangables had a 10% off so got them for under 6o dollars,,,fantistic...now I can;t wait to get them...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lately I only use Addis.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

In love with my ciaogoo red lace. Plus it's just fun to say "ciaogoo"


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For most of my Circulars...I went through eBay and ordered two pairs each of Bamboo and then the metal.

I prefer Wright or Boye crochet hooks in either Aluminum or Steel. Need that feel of the thread across the end for keeping accurate count. No bump in the Susan Bates.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My favorite are vintage nylon circulars. LOVE them!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I only use the Boye crochet hooks too...nice to work with...


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

You will get addicted to them as I did! Going to the knitting store tonight to get another size (7), can't wait until I get them all. These needles are very hard and will not break and if they did I am sure Knitters Pride would replace them. I just worry about my puppy chewing them, she's 8 months old and hasn't chewed anything yet (Chihauhua) and my other 2 chihuahua's never did but you KNOW it will be my knitting needles if she does, right?


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

BlueRose here, I use knitpicks circulars mostly for my knitting, and I use walmart aluminum mostly for crocheting. Or susan bates steel for the finer crocheting projects. I am thinking about ordering some straight needles from knitpicks but have not made my mind up to do so yet. lol. 
Working on a crocheted jacket right now, for myself.... Florida


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the Chiaogoo lace stainless steel needles best. I like a sharp point with a long taper, and the stainless is hypoallergenic.

I just bought a pair of size 9 Signature straight needles in the U inch length. They were pricy, but I LOVE them! They have the same long taper to the point, but the actual tip of the point is more of a ball point. It's like knitting with jewelry.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Harmonies


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

I love knitting with Clover bamboo needles, both circular and straight. Do have Addi knitting needles too but they are so slippery so they are left in the basket. They are expensive too!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I have only just yesterday been out and brought some for me to use But I have to finish the garment I am doing at the moment as I only have one WIP at a time but am looking forward to trying them out


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

That would be addi lace needles hands down! wish I had a ton of them:.


denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Denvervet-Larry G.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been using bamboo needles of late, I bought a pair to try and will admit that I do like the feel of them, and find they are great with most yarns. When I needed to buy a new circular because I didn't have the size I got bamboo and again loved the feel and I have the one set of bamboo dpns which I like because my stitches did not fall off the needles as they do with the metal dpns. I will not be discarding my metal needles, I'm sure I will still use them from time to time.


----------



## nitstix (Jun 10, 2012)

I broke too many pairs of mum's tortishell and plastics so she started me one Metals and at 56 yrs I still use them.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Brittany birch are favorites and mainstay of my needle collection -- I love rosewood too by Lantern moon -- 
I havn't tried all the brands out there now -- I see Boye has ventured into wood -- thinking of switching to wooden crochet hooks too -- 

Take Joy,


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I am very happy with Knitpicks Addl turboCircular needles. I plan to buy rosewood circular ones after reading about them in these columns.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I love my signatures with the stiletto tips, I have the circulars and the 10" straights. I also have the harmonies and love using them also.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

What a cute dog!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mostly addi I do have one pair of ciaogoo lace


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like Addis as well.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I love my Bamboo Circular needles,I have 2 sets,They were so cheap.easy replaced if broken of lost,First pair of socks,I tried when on Mettal circular needles,I was trying the pattern,but found on the mettal I got ladders were the join was,I have very size long knitting needle,plus a knitting machine,


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Addis and clover bamboo. Always use circular. Would like to check out the knitters pride after reading about them.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my Addis...both the clicks and the long-tip lace.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheapies I got from Ebay! Bamboo circulars. I have 3 or 4 sets. I think 4. Had to order a second set of same size because I sat on and broke a very small pair. :/ I was worth the $3.62 for the second set as I sooooo dislike dpns! Love using 2 circulars instead. I have 3 different lengths and my next are going to be 40". 

I've come to dislike the feel and the sound of metal needles.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> i learned to knit with metal needles...really all i could afford at the time. My daughter's friend gave me an older pair of metal circulars and my sister gave me all her Boye circulars. I have now invested in knitpicks nickel plated interchangeable and i love them. I am afraid of breaking wooden needles so i am going to stick with my metal ones


I agree! These are my go-to circular needles, also like the double pointed ones. My straight needles are Clover all the way.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hiya Hiya. I have Addi turbo clicks but I find the HHs Have a sharper tip


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love my Signatures and then my Addis....


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mostly Bamboo, just mostly cheap ones, but Clover for the circular ones, but the DP and straight ones from e-knitting needles. Bamboo is the best for knitting socks, no slipping of stitches.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess in my life time, I have had every knitting needle or chrochet hook that they have made. When living in Germany, I bought my first Cir. It was metal with a metal wire to connect the needles. I loved it, used it for years and years. Then moved to Japan, a student told me that I would love the bamboo needles better, because they are lighter. She was correct. So now I own every size and length they make. But I am really not that fond of the bamboo hooks. I use Boye for crocheting. My husband said I would use chop sticks if I could not find something else, guess he is right.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I use metal, it's just something about that clicking noise.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Short 8s and 10s, any brand.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Addie turbo,I have circular love them,and they will not break.I have them in different sizes,and lengths,the best, for me,I love them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The majority of mine are the metal ones, but I did buy a few pairs of bamboo. fell in love with them, now I want to get a pair of bamboo circs.


----------



## geezergrrl (Sep 11, 2012)

Knit Picks wooden interchangeables are my new best friends but I also love every Addi ever made. I still use some of my older circs for chunkier stuff. And many of my mum's old straight needles for blockingstraight edges.


----------



## kimberknit (Jun 8, 2012)

I love my signature DPN's for socks and have a few circulars for shawls that have given me a hard time - I have the addi lace click short tip set because I love the 16" cables and they are fantastic for hats and then I have all the other cables for sweaters or whatever the knitting muses lead me to make- so I've always got the size I need.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

ADDI Turbo interchangeable ....never breaks and I have every size I need,cables are the best so I have had these for years it's love at first sight.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah cute dog, Larry. Yep could be a chewer. NAME???
I love my Clover hooks with the gold handle. Just love how they fit the palm of my hand.
Needles: HUM would love a matching set of something. But I am doing just fine with my second hand store finds. All mismatched, some aluminum, plastic (UGH) some wood (YEAH). And all lengths. So I have a vast collection, all different but all usable.
No brand names just whatever I happen to find.

Maybe one day the Knitting needle fairy will smile down on me.

Have a great weekend, 
Linda


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I have loved Addi since I first got my first one. I had trouble with one set and their customer service is absolutely wonderful. I also have found Hiya Hiya and love them as well because they have the very smallest circulars that I have been able to find and I do some knitting for dollhouse dolls. I also have two complete sets of circulars (almost all sizes from 0 to 15) of bamboo circulars that I got on the internet in 40" and 60". That is because I have fallen in love with magic loop knitting and these work well for that even though I have had to re-glue a couple that the end came detached from the tube.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I like to use plastic needles as they are a lot easyer on my hands.I have the dreaded wear&tear,in my hands.I like the little doggy.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am still deciding on which brand circulars to get so I still am making my Australian pine circulars...can make them any size I need as I bought a needle sizer guide....

Thinking of Hiya's but don't want to by anything till I really decide. 

Hiya's or chiaogoo?....I do like a sharp point


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

ADDI Click interchangeable. Love them, told my hubby I want another set for christmas.

Diana


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

my vote is chiaogoo red lace, in the process of replacing all of my needles including my additurbos...those will go to my mom she loves them.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I use metal and plastic straight needles. When my aunt died I inherited all her needles and when I was in 7th grade a dear friend of my mother's bought me a complete set of plastic needles in a case. These needles have sentimental value for me. I rarely buy new needles.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lately I only use Addis.


i prefer addi's plus their lace circulars


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my Knitpicks interchangeable bamboo needles. I use them for all my knitting. My next favorites are my bamboo straights. Your puppy is adorable!!

Jan


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Chiagoos red lace are my favorites. I like the Addi lace but don't like the smell they leave on my fingers from the brass. I treated myself to some Signatures, and to be honest, I was disappointed. Lacework was difficult because stitches didn't move along well. Im happy that my favorites are the least expensive of these. I'd encourage anyone to try the Chiagoos.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love my Chiaogoo Red Lace needles. They are made of stainless steel and have sharp points. The cords are some sort of wire covered with a red plastic. The cords are very flexible, without being too flexible (like the Kollage flexible cable) and the joins are smooth. They are almost as good as Signatures, but at a fraction of the price. Note, there is a difference between the Red and the Red Lace.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have always used Susan Bates crocheting needles that I bought over 30 years ago. When I decided I wanted to teach myself to knit, I went and bought a Susan Bates knitting kit. Those needles were very nice and so I bought every size needles they had. LOVE SUSAN BATES!!!!! Don't have any circulars yet, but, I will buy SB.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the bamboo circulars. Metals make my hands hurt.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Denvervet - I have a dachshund/beagle mix and he has chewed up one knitting needle - a very cheap bamboo one. I actually like those cheap bamboo needles because the cables are so flexible. I would watch out for my needles if I were you. Most of my other dogs would not chew my needles, but I try to be careful.


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

I like Bryspun. The are a semi soft pearly plastic circular needle. I went in to get some addis at my LYS and they didn't have the size I needed in addi so I tried the Bryspun and loved it. I have acquired more off eBay when there has been a good deal. Check them out some time. They also are fairly inexpensive they feel good in your hands and don't curl up like some of the less expensive cords do


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Prefer bamboo but recently tried the knitters pride and really liked them too


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Brittany birch from California!! Yes even though I'm in the UK I would always buy these. Soft and sturdy.


----------



## mkmarb (Dec 31, 2011)

I use circular needles for all my knitting and I especially like the Denise Interchangable - have bought additional cords and sizes (too many wip on needles). I bought some bamboo, but did not like them and do not like the metal.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite are vintage nylon circulars. LOVE them! I never thought of them as vintage, but my nylon circulars are from the late 60's early 70'f when I bought them one at a time, whatever size I needed for a project. Then lately I have alluminum and bamboo. I am not fussy, except I only use my circulars. Although lately my bamboo don't seem as sharp on the tips and on some yarn seems to almost snag.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I knit with whatever I have. I prefer metal straight needles over circulars. Recently my daughter started getting me signature needles. One pair at a time for every special occasion. I specified what I wanted and got exactly that. I got the long taper lace point and love it for all knitting.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

so adorable- yes please keep them away from her. I should talk- my dog ate a couple of pairs of needles. I worry how dangerous it is for them to ingest some of the stuff they get their "teeth" on. She is so cute- love that face!


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have a favorite brand, but prefer bambo needles.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

LoriRuth said:


> I am still deciding on which brand circulars to get so I still am making my Australian pine circulars...can make them any size I need as I bought a needle sizer guide....
> 
> Thinking of Hiya's but don't want to by anything till I really decide.
> 
> Hiya's or chiaogoo?....I do like a sharp point


I love my Hiya needles. I have reg sharps.


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

I've used just about everything, and my all time favorite is my glass needles. I treated myself to one pair of signature, and I like them alot (stiletto point). I also find it handy to have some of the square needles. Sometine if gauge is not quite right, I go to them and get gauge easily.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

love addi's Turbo!!!!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

love addi's Turbo!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Signature Needle Arts needles here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72144-1.html

ALWAYS my first choice..and I own and have tried many others.


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

Knitters Pride needles are good. I like them too. If you are having trouble finding them in the size you need, why dont you buy the kit that has all the sizes in it. That way you can have all the needles that you need and different size cables for any project that may come your way....Happy Knitting.I have several sets including Knitpicks, Addi wood, metal, lace, Knittters pride, and a bamboo set I cant remember the name of . I use each depending on the project I am doing.


----------



## Eimac (May 13, 2012)

Belknits said:


> In love with my ciaogoo red lace. Plus it's just fun to say "ciaogoo"


How DO you say Ciagoo?


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

wooden easy 0n the hands dont cause rheumatism


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I also love Harmony Knit Picks. I have every size in bamboo but the Harmonies never need sharpening, which the bamboo do many times during a large project.
I don't know where Wappinger Falls, NY is but I live close to Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My favorites are my ChiaoGoo Red Lace circulars. Can' t wait to get money saved to buy more!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Try giving them a rub with waxed paper!


denvervet said:


> Nickel plated ones probably work well, the ones I have a cheap aluminum and the paint scratches off of them and then they become hard to use, espeically cotton.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love my Harmony's but have one Signature in size 4 circ and I really love that one too.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing beats the Addi's by Skacel. They're MAD EXPENSIVE; but their slightly snub noses don't split my "homemade" yarns. I save up for them and buy them one at a time. One of these days I'm going to buy a whole set of ADDI interchangeables. [Yeah, soon as I win the lottery.] :? I also have a set of Boye circs; but they have a habit of coming loose at the WORST POSSIBLE TIME and I hate having to tighten them allatime. Others love 'em.
Then, there's the usual assortment of cheapo's I got from one source or another, which works in a pinch.


----------



## nancyfromaus (Jan 12, 2012)

I like bamboo needles - they are more comfortable and seem to help my hands as I suffer with arthritis. I'm finding I am using circulars more these days too as they distribute the garment better.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

elsiemarley said:


> Brittany birch are favorites and mainstay of my needle collection -- I love rosewood too by Lantern moon --
> I havn't tried all the brands out there now -- I see Boye has ventured into wood -- thinking of switching to wooden crochet hooks too --
> 
> Take Joy,


I'm now going to be looking up Lantern Moon! If you like Brittany too then, like me, you prefer less sharp points, which hurt my fingers!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Addi Turbo fixed circulars. They are a dream to knit with/on and give me enough metal to hold without tiring my hands.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bamboo, they seem to be good for any fiber, not too slippery and not too sticky. Metal are my least favorite and try to avoid using them. There is a needle called 'onyx' I think that looks like metal but isn't and those are nearly as comfortable as the bamboo.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

I started with bamboo needles and love them!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently purchased several Addi circular needles and love the way the nickle plated one slid the yarn I am of to a knit and crochet show today and may pick up several moore pairs. It will be my first visit to a show and I look forward to seeing the fashion show.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the feel of the bamboo dpn during my adventure in sock knitting, however our pup loves the bamboo needles, too. I now have a variety of lengths, lol. I figure I hold on to what I can for stitch holders etc. I ordered a few more bamboo sets off ebay, because as much as I love the feel of them they break easily, even without pup's help. Especially the smaller sizes. :-D.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hands down - Addi Turbos. Once I got hooked on them I have never bought a pair of anything else. It is like knitting with silk.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought a set of the knitters pride last spring and like mine. The cables are the sellers for me. Very flexable and like the colors of the needles. It was not a bad price for them They came with a case and everything I needed. I did have a problem with 1 size that kept breaking and they always replaced them with no problem. Other than that I love mine.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My favorite are vintage nylon circulars. LOVE them!


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I love my Knit Picks Options nickel plated interchangeable circulars. I use them for just about everything. However, I absolutely love my Lantern Moon rosewood circulars. I'm hoping Santa will give me the full set of interchangeables for Christmas.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Denvervet-Larry G.


You need to go out and get yourself a set of interchangeable circulars from knitters pride!..... that way you WILL have all the sizes you need in one little pouch. Plus... way more cost effective as you will have EVERY size for only about $60.00!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Eimac said:


> Belknits said:
> 
> 
> > In love with my ciaogoo red lace. Plus it's just fun to say "ciaogoo"
> ...


Chow goo is how you say it. It is written phonetically on their site... that's the only way I know. Giggle, giggle. It means "crafty lady" translated.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Denise interchangeables
and my original Boye interchangeable that were plastic - blue and white.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Larry. I love my addi click lace needles. Very smooth and work quite well for me with most yarns. Love you puppy!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have a brand that I prefer. However, I do like bamboo needles. 

I started out on the metal (aluminum) ones. Now most of my projects are at a size where the metal is too heavy. At least I didn't realize the weight difference until after I had switched over to bamboo needles.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lately I only use Addis.


DITTO - I prefer the Addi's to ALL others.....

I have Addi Turbo Interchangeables & I also have the short Lace Interchangeables....... WONDERFUL......

I also have some of the Knit Picks ----- BUT I still PREFER My Addi's......


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

kdb said:


> I use metal, it's just something about that clicking noise.


Isn't that funny, so many knitters say they don't like the sound of metal needles - I love it. It's part of the whole knitting experience for me. Very soothing.

I use Knit Picks interchangable metal circ's.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay here I go again. Promise I have not been drinking. I always buy any knitting stuff I find at Yard sales, some where along the way I have a part of a set on needles I love, they are all a silver color. Now here the jewel the are circlar but not a plastic cord. I is like a woven wire. They are so great. I have no idea the make or how to get any more. No one willing give up their knitting stuff. So I know the things I have got come from love of another. If any one know the make of the circlar needles Pleas PM me. God bless you all. ( from the south)


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Knitters Pride especially the cubics and Hiya-Hiyas. 
Dot


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Love Clover Bamboo. Guess it depends on your own personal style of knitting and what you love to knit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I found my LYS has KnittersPride also and when I need a good needle in a hurry I'm thrilled because I know I'll really like the needle and its close.. I didn't know they had interchangeables.. hmmm something to look into.. She carry's the wooden Dreamz needles too.. I agree with you they are a really good needle and affordable..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oops


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Addi turbo circulars and bamboo dp's.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I like any bamboo needles


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my Harmony Knit Picks. I have straight and circulars. The points are wonderful and I love them. They are light in my hands and I can see them better in the yarn so it is easier to pick up the stitches. I also have some aluminum ones which were the taype I learned how to knit on. But BOY do I love my Knit Picks. Bell


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Okay here I go again. Promise I have not been drinking. I always buy any knitting stuff I find at Yard sales, some where along the way I have a part of a set on needles I love, they are all a silver color. Now here the jewel the are circlar but not a plastic cord. I is like a woven wire. They are so great. I have no idea the make or how to get any more. No one willing give up their knitting stuff. So I know the things I have got come from love of another. If any one know the make of the circlar needles Pleas PM me. God bless you all. ( from the south)


I have a circular needle that is similar to what you are describing. It's a size US 2 that I picked up at a yard sale
years ago. The packaging on it had a date in the pre WWII
years and a very low cost. Can't remember exactly and the package finally got discarded-I think-. I believe it was among the earliest made circulars.
I have never seen another like it other than in pictures.
Cherish the one you have-it's a treasure.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I've tried about all of them but the Clover brand of bamboo are the ones I prefer. I don't use straight needles, just the circular ones.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Its nice to see another male knitter on here!


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got some addis turbo and I have fallen in love with them. I also like Harmony from KnitPicks.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Turbo needles, now that's a thought! I'll be sparks fly........



CBCAROL said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Lately I only use Addis.
> ...


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit picks harmony for me, I do have a large number of Addi's that I had used before the the Harmony's. I also have all my moms old aluminum needles, but I can't stand using them, they make my hands hurt!


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Only use bamboo circulars and dpns. I find addi natura (bamboo) are the best, but they are pricey.


----------



## Bloop19 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two sets of Denise Interchangeable needles and I use them for everything including replacing double pointed needles using two circular needles. They only go from size 5 up though so I use bamboo circular needles for smaller sizes.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Eimac said:
> 
> 
> > Belknits said:
> ...


Thank you for answering a question that I was too embarassed to ask.
And thanks to the one who asked the question.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I use circular bamboo Clover brand, - I started using them and liked the smoothness - built up a large collection of circulars then heard/read about the interchangeables. Some reviews sound great others not so great so I decided to stick with my Clovers - not going to invest in any others at this point in my life.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

A bit of needle trivia for those of you who may be interested:

The first patent for a circular knitting needle in America was granted in November, 1918.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

I had always used metal needles until I took up knitting again and then I progressed to bamboo ones which I absolutely love to use. I have also managed to track down some bamboo Tunisian crochet hooks which is difficult here on the Rock (the finding not the crochet!!!!). Sure you will enjoy them too. Regards Barbara xx


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i guess i will get addi's... like never .....to expensive for my blood...i like the clove brand too...very smooth and easy on the hands,,,,plus the price was sooo right..on sale at joann's for 3.99 each...only craft supply in our area..could count wal-mart but I don't go there much,..,.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i luv my harmony from knit picks. they are sooo pretty and i just luv looking at them as i'm knitting!! i also luv the points as it makes it much simpler to get into a st.


----------



## xteacher5 (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the Turn of The Century crochet hooks, the are needles also. Not only can you pick your size, the style, but you can pick the wood he uses in making them. They are both beautiful and functional.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I've knit with just about everything. Due to where I live, if I need needles in a pinch, I'm stuck with Clover or whatever is at the discount store. I do like Clover. I prefer bamboo dpn and Addie's circulars. Just bought a couple of sets of Harmony, which I really like. Despise the aluminum things that pass as knitting needles. Not crazy about straight needles other than dpn.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

My favorites are Knitters Pride Dreamz straight and Knit Picks Harmony circulars in sets. I travel alot and can take them with me easily as they come in nice neat cases.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Love Susan Bates. Hate Addi's. They break at end of needle. Went through 2 of them knitting a afghan.


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. 

What do you like?

Denvervet-Larry G.


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I love my knitters pride needles. I rarely use anything else. I am from Alberta Canada and was visiting family in Texas when my husband bought me the interchangeable set. They come in a really nice storage box.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

For wood I like Knitters Pride Harmony. Metal, wellll, Addis for most things, Chia Goo lace has just become my favorite. I too like a sharp point and long taper soooo Signatures are calling my name and getting louder every day. I'm tempted to buy just 1 pair but am afraid I'll become addicted and want them all. All my needles are circs except the dps which we won't get into as I have so many.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I also love Knitter's Pride needles. I was just introduced to them for a lace project and they held the stitches without being to slippery, were not rough on the yarn and had wonderful points for getting into those delicate spaces.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love my addis!


----------



## marfranmarie (Sep 14, 2012)

I use Denise Knitting needles. They travel easily and you can knit in the car without worries. I find them easy to work with all yarns and the cords come in many lengths. They even have larger needles you can purchase for your set.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have both metallic and bamboo needles, different brands...but I do love the bamboo ones the best. I get them from KnitPicks and although they are inexpensive, they are the best that I've come across without spending too much $$$


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Depends on the project and the yarn: Addis circulars the most. I have a set of Addi 10" straights I use a lot. I use bamboo needs too; Knit Picks 10" Harmony straights & dpns (since I'm addicted to knitting socks now). Carlyta


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I like Knitter's Pride and I just tried their "cubics" in DPN's and found them easier to manage for DPN work, very nice.


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a set of Knitters Pride Dreamz circulars and love them!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Chaiogoo Needles Red Lace are needles of choice for stuff now. I have a Boyle set, a bunch of needles that a kind Kper gave me when I had no needles. But for working lace or patterns with lots of k2tog Chaigoo hands down


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Bamboo needles and wooden needles are my faves.

Hazel


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Second that...I love the Knitters Pride cubics!!



Tgene said:


> I like Knitter's Pride and I just tried their "cubics" in DPN's and found them easier to manage for DPN work, very nice.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I love my Harmony sock needles from Knitpicks. I bought the set of 6 sizes. Each size has 6 needles. Their circulars come in only sizes up to size 3. I love wooden needles,
the metal ones are much too slippery.

gardenlady


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use needles that i have had for about 60yrs.I did get a pair of bamboo size 4mmwhich i use alot.This year i bought 2 pairs of KNITPRO CUBICS because of what somebody wrote onKP about them helping if you have any pains in your fingers.It is quite hard to buy them here in ENGLAND,and they were quite expensive.They worked on my fingers though and i like the feel of them.I have got some circular needles which are fixed,but i only use them if i am knitting blankets.they are not very popular here.Barbara


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have KnitPicks, and recently got some addi clicks and I love them !


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I have just one Addis circular and love it! Very smooth knitting. The rest are Clover Bambo and they are just fine for now.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have several different interchangable sets that include: Addi Turbos, Knit Picks Harmony, Knit Picks chrome, Knitters Pride chrome, Knitters Pride Dreamz, and Knitters Pride acrylic Trendz. I LOVE my Knitters Pride Dreamz and the acrylic Trendz and use them most often. 

Denvervet, I love your little dog! I have two Dobermans that are spoiled rotten! I am always happy to see men knitting and crocheting!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love my good old Susan Bates needles. Maybe cuz I'm good and old...


----------



## Spinbunny (Jun 30, 2011)

Spinbunny here, I love Knitpicks Harmony circular needles. I knit almost exclusively with them now. I have collected tonsof needles over the years (30+) but I prefer wood or
bamboo. Same with crochet hooks, but those are Brittany birch with the fancy turned end. these are easier on my hands then plastic or metal.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Denvervet-Larry G.


I love my Knit Picks metal interchangeables!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Denvervet-Larry G.


Hi Larry,

I knit with the Knit Picks Harmony (it's all I use) and they are actually the same as the Knitter's Pride. There is a lot of talk that they are both being made by the same company in India. The tips seem to be interchangeable with each other although at Web's they told me they would not guarantee they Knitters Pride would fit with the Harmony cables....they do! No problem. Knit Picks usually has the sizes I need, and their shipping is reasonable...it may be an alternative spot for you to get the needles you need.

RavinRed


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

wow, amazing how many needles are out there!
great question with great answers!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't tell you the brand but if the cord id woven wire, you hae vintage needles!


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Knitter's Pride Trendz acrylic interchangeable needles. It is the least expensive set they have but I really do love them. At some point if I have extra money I might try their more expensive sets, but the ones I have now are great. I only started using interchangeable needles almost a year ago. I had always used regular individual knitting needles (except when I had to use circular needles for a project - then I just bought whatever size I needed and I HATED the awful cords that they have! I use my Knitter's Pride interchangeables for ALL my knitting (whether flat or knitting where a circular needle is required). The cords on Knitter's Pride are very, very flexible. I wish I had started using them sooner!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I adore my Addi 5 inch lace interchangeables, but will use any Addis.

ellie


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

HiyaHiya's and Addi's


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My favorite are vintage nylon circulars. LOVE them!


You are not alone, I love the few I have too. My daughter wanted needles and said she would 'take all my OLD plastic needles.' She has some, but I told her they are still mine.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I like wood or bamboo. I have a bit of everything. Like manyof us, I started on metal and branched out.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I learned to knit on Boye needles, and must I say I am reluctant to change...One small reason is the cost of the other brands, but mostly because the Boye circs are light weight and very comfortable for me. I always say...If it ain't broke don't fix it LOL!! For crochet hooks I use only Susan Bates. Boye needles have that awful bump on the tip. I crochet very fast and that bump has a tendency to split the yarn when I crochet with them. We all have a talent and love for what we do and I say whatever makes you happy go for it!!! Happy yarning ya'll. :thumbup:


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

Susan Bates Silvalume needles are my favorite. Boye aren't as easy to find around here. I've tried bamboo but went back to the metal ones. I've also tried plastic but dislike them intensely. I have a set of circular I use for big projects. but all needles (and crochet hooks)are Bates.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I learned on alum. boyes. But now tried Harmonies and fell in love. I got the trial set with the wood, nickle and acrylic to try and now I have the interchangeable wood, dpn's in wood and straight set in wood. Obviously, I love the wood, but as others have said it depends on the yarn and wht you are making. Right now I am using the nickel circular for a baby sweater and it is great.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

I love my Hiya Hiya sharp point interchangables. For some projects, I use circular Lantern Moon rose woods-great for slippery yarn.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Catgrandma said:


> I love my Hiya Hiya sharp point interchangables. For some projects, I use circular Lantern Moon rose woods-great for slippery yarn.


I love my Hiya sharps, too.


----------



## Lulabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

I love Brittany wooden needles. I have fibromyalgia and I find them to be the best for my hands, they do not get as sore and stiff as they do with other needles. They seem to get warm as I use them. I have knitted for up to 3 hours with them. I have bought them in all sizes. For anyone with arthritis or fibro they are wonderful. I am back knitting which I could not do for a few years. Lynn


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

definately my Harmony Needles


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Recently purchased Knitter's Pride Dreamz interchangables from Webs since I was buying yarn from them. Haven't used them yet because I'm trying to finish 2 narrow scarves before I start another project. Also have a started Ashton shawl but don't work on it much because of the concentration required. Will use the new needles on my next project and on the shawl soon. It still fits on straight needles. Have used metal needles for years, mostly inherited from my mother and some yard sale and flea market finds. I bought bamboo needles once to take on an airplane but didn't like their dull points.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

JoyceLofton said:


> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> > I am still deciding on which brand circulars to get so I still am making my Australian pine circulars...can make them any size I need as I bought a needle sizer guide....
> ...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I have some Susan Bates and Boye and some with no names many were my mothers she started knitting in the early 1930's and I inherited her needles and have added larger sizes to it all. Never even thought much about needles I knit with even circulars I bought spun nylon harden ones and they are wonderful nothing on them to catch on have 3 sizes one really short, have a needle sizer that I need to use to tell their size and no writing on them at all. Have my mothers circulars also she used them a lot, as she made sweaters for my father and wanted them relatively seamless, wool yet light weight and warm with a neck zipper so she adapted a sweater pattern to fit the need and my fathers mother put the zippers in. I still have her knitting book for those sweaters along with my own books . I use what I have they fill the need's of my knitting or crocheting. tTey are Boye, and Susan Bates mainly. Have one or 2 pair of WW 2 knitting needles made of some type of some material may be metal are nice and smooth even after all the years they have been used. My mother used small sizes and I used larger sizes so that is how I have so many and variety of knitting needles my mother did not crochet, and I learned from my grandmother after I asked her to do edges on things one to many times she said if you knit you can crochet she was right as she always was, you can do this if you can knit and it was easy to learn she was a great teacher.


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

My favorite needles are "harmony" sold by KnitPicks. I love them! They slide just the right amount and they are avarigated colored wood with a very smooth finish. They have straights, circulars and even kits........


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't knit, but back home we have I think about three pairs of knitting needles; two of which I know are Boye. 

Most of my corchet hooks are Boye, I have some that are Bates and even a few antique ones made out of ivory. Before I left for university, I tried finding the ivory hooks, not to take them with me, but because there are other metal and maybe plastic hooks with them. Of course, I can't find the batch of hooks that are with the ivory ones; they will show up in a few years, they always do.

I have used plastic crochet hooks; I thought I was going to break the one I was using. That might have been because I was using stiff yarn...anyway, not my favorite material to work with, plastic.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

For straights - metal ones from my mother and mother-in-law; for circular Knit Picks Harmony interchangeable; for socks (two at a time) Knit Picks fixed metal in sizes 1 to 3. Also what remains of Boye interchangeables bought with money from my first job (40+ years ago). My husband have me a set of hand made wooden needles. After a double point broke in the middle of working the second of a pair of gloves, I never used double points or wood again.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I recently bought a Chiaogoo lace and love the needle. Have a size 8 47" Addi circular and a size 1 40" Addi lace, which are my favorites. I inherited bunches of needles from my mother and mother in law, and have some nylon ones that are nice, and I got a bargain in a set of Harmony interchangeables at a huge rummage sale in my area. Have to be careful to use the little wrench to keep the points in nice and tight. I only use circulars. Have socks on the Addi lace, toe up two at a time (magic loop) and plan to have a pair going all the time. Local yarn shop in Basking Ridge carries terrific yarn and I treated myself to two 100g balls of sock yarn last week. Have a BSJ on Mother's size 3 24" nylon circular and it is going well too.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a few sets of Dyakcraft interchangeable needles. These are amazing, heirloom quality needles. They come in straight, interchangeable, and fixed circular needles and in interchangeable metal (but unlike any metal you have ever tried before!!!) needles. Believe me!

This is a small family company in Vermont and if you do decide to order, the wait is about a year for the wooden needles. Tom is a true artist and he takes his time with each needle.

There is a trademark/patent dispute between Knitter's pride and Dyakcraft. The usual big company with deep pockets vs the small business owner/artist. If you are interested in heirloom quality tools, I really would encourage you to check out Dyakcraft, you won't be sorry! 

The wait is difficult, to be sure, but well worth it in the end.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Minnow said:


> elsiemarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brittany birch are favorites and mainstay of my needle collection -- I love rosewood too by Lantern moon --
> ...


It's my guess that you will LOVE Lantern Moon needles. They do have a softer point, they're lightweight, smooth and beautiful. They have ebony and blond needles, too, but rosewood are the most beautiful by far. If you have to buy just one or two at a time, it will be worth it. I do have a nice collection of them by now. My favorite straight needle is a 10" or maybe 12" as a longer straight needle can get heavy with that yarn on them. If I need something that long, I switch to the circulars. I like circulars, but just prefer a straight needle if my work is not too wide, so I don't have a cord if it's not needed.

I have just now purchased a couple of the Dreamz needles (circular) and I do like them for lacework, as well as the KnitPro in beautful rosewood. They seem to have a similar point; a bit sharper than Lantern Moon which I prefer for most work, but Dreamz and KnitPro are nice for lace, and not as sharp as Harmonies. Harmonies are good needles, but their points are hard on my fingers.

I like Denise needles for some yarns and for traveling, and Laurel Hill makes a nice needle, too. Their point is very much like Lantern Moon, they are very nicely polished, and less expensive.

Dyak are very much like Lantern Moon, made in the USA, handmade of several kinds of beautiful wood, your choice, but they're so beautiful and popular, it might take a little longer to get them. I think they were worth the wait.

The only type I don't like at all are aluminum or nickle plated, period. They were always too slick for my taste, even when I was young. I don't like having the grip the needles so tightly to keep the yarn on the needle. Even the well-loved Signature needles I hoped I would like lets the yarn slip too easily to suit me.

As others have said, the choice is strictly personal. But aren't we lucky to have so many lovely choices? I enjoy knitting SO much more now than when there was so much less variety and qualtiy.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Addi turbo.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I use anything I happen to have around I'm not an expert on needles yet though the idea of circs sounds like a good one. Denvervet I LOVE the picture of your puppy!


denvervet said:


> You will get addicted to them as I did! Going to the knitting store tonight to get another size (7), can't wait until I get them all. These needles are very hard and will not break and if they did I am sure Knitters Pride would replace them. I just worry about my puppy chewing them, she's 8 months old and hasn't chewed anything yet (Chihauhua) and my other 2 chihuahua's never did but you KNOW it will be my knitting needles if she does, right?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I don't crochet often, but always used Boye hooks because I prefer their rounded hook, which is less likly to split yarn. 

But now, I've collected the set of Clover hooks, sizes B through K, with the larger handle; some Clover and some Tulip hooks, size 0 through 14, for beading. 

The Tulip handles are nice for weaker hands, but the Clover are even better for older hands, so will buy the rest of the Clover set as I find them.

I kept my Boye hooks, in case I want to use one for picking up stitches and then slipping them onto a knitting needle, which I find easier with some yarns.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I am a brand new knitter. The first thing I was going to knit was a ruffled scarf and it called for a 32" circular. The store I went to only had a Boye 29" so I tried that one. They were ok but I really needed a longer cable. So I got the Addi Turbo online and absolutely love it. I also got a Susan Bates plastic circular and I do not like that one at all. The yarn just won't slide on the needles. I also got two different sizes of Addi Lace. I love those too. I think I would love an entire set of Addi Lace. From e-knitting I got the complete set of Bamboo straights and the complete set of Bamboo circulars. I got all of them in 40" cables and I even got a 60". I figure I will be doing afghans because that's mainly what I have always done. But the bamboo set that I bought all have fairly sharp points. I love sharper points. They are almost like the Addi lace as far as the tips. Anything else I might need as far as shorter circulars I will get as I need them. 

I'm seriously considering getting a set of Addi Lace interchangeables. Then I would have basically anything I would need.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I had no idea this post would get so many responses, wow! I also didn't think the responses would be as varied as they are and the loyalty to needles is incredible. I will give this link to the woman who own our local knitting store and see what she thinks. The only thing I can say in my short time knitting is that I hated knitting with cotton until I tried plastic needles and also then started using the Knitters Pride needles, they knit up cotton nicely and the stitch's slide off of the needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Though I have many, many needles, I do love my Harmony wood circular set from KnitPicks. I love their straight needles as well. I wantto try the Chiagoo reds and the square needles.... I also like the HiyaHiya 9" metal needle I purchased, but I do not like bamboo and am not fond of plastic.... I'm sure some of the other expensive needles are delightful, but I am happy with my choices... Not too pricey, excellent points and pretty... with a great finish and a dream to use..... I do think the new DPN's I just bought at my LYS are Knitter's Pride... not sure... but they are nice wood.... maybe a mistake for me for DPN's. I'm hard on them and probably should stick to my metal ones........ but a good sale is a good sale.....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love Tortoiseshell firstly (now unavailable), and bamboo


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> HiyaHiya's and Addi's


If you like the Hiya Hiya stainless sharp needles, check out the Chiaogoo lace red stainless needles. Same great point, same stainless, very flexible cords, but half the price of Addis.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used a number of different needles in the 55 years I have been knitting. My first choice are the harmony and sunburst.
I prefer wood and the comfort and easy of interchangeable 
needles.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I basically use the Harmony wood from knit picks. I have the straights , circulars and sock needles. They feel good in my hands and I am finding myself using the circulars more for all my projects except socks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> I basically use the Harmony wood from knit picks. I have the straights , circulars and sock needles. They feel good in my hands and I am finding myself using the circulars more for all my projects except socks.


You can use circulars for socks. I've used the magic loop method, but I like using two 24 inch circulars best. It's just a thought.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I know some people say that once you try knitting socks, you'll be hooked. But I doubt I will ever do that, as I have so many other projects, if I live until they're finished, I'll have to live to be 105 years old. ; )


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

knyghtmare said:


> I have a few sets of Dyakcraft interchangeable needles. These are amazing, heirloom quality needles. They come in straight, interchangeable, and fixed circular needles and in interchangeable metal (but unlike any metal you have ever tried before!!!) needles. Believe me!
> 
> This is a small family company in Vermont and if you do decide to order, the wait is about a year for the wooden needles. Tom is a true artist and he takes his time with each needle.
> 
> ...


I didn't pay attention to the metal needles, as I thought I wouldn't like them, but I might have to try them, if they're so different from other metals.

I agree with every word you said about Dyak needles. They are heirloom quality.

I don't see why Knitter's Pride has to mess with them. The points are not the same, they both screw on, but they don't fit each other. Big corporations that have to pick on a small owner's business are Disgusting. How much money do they need? It makes me want to stop buying their needles, just when I was getting ready to order more Dreamz needles.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Knitnutty said:
> 
> 
> > HiyaHiya's and Addi's
> ...


Love my Hiya Hiya, but these sound interesting. I'll check out Chiaogoo. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Knitnutty said:
> 
> 
> > HiyaHiya's and Addi's
> ...


Love my Hiya Hiya, but these sound interesting. I'll check out Chiaogoo. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

My favorite needles are the first ones I can find in the correct size needed. I have many UFOs so it sometimes is difficult. However, after reading everyone's comments here in KP in the last few years I have tried a few of the newer and nicer needles and they are, of course, far more advanced. I have a set of Denise interchangeables which I absolute love but they don't come in the smaller sizes for socks. Have tried Addi's regular and lace, various straight needles and a complete set of bamboo from Hong Kong. But really like Kollage square for socks and finer projects. But I intend to try Knitter's Pride, whenever I can find them, and the ChiaoGoo circulars that many keep mentioning--both look like quality needles.

Can you tell me just what it is that you like about the quality of Knitter's Pride needles??


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmm lets just say my tastes in needles exceeds the balance in my budget..so I use whatever I can get on sale.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> knyghtmare said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few sets of Dyakcraft interchangeable needles. These are amazing, heirloom quality needles. They come in straight, interchangeable, and fixed circular needles and in interchangeable metal (but unlike any metal you have ever tried before!!!) needles. Believe me!
> ...


I agree about big companies trying to monopolize and squelch small company competition--that's what progress is all about. What are Dreamz needles?? haven't heard about these.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > knyghtmare said:
> ...


They're made made by Knitters Pride, and have a different color for each size (they're wood) with a point like the KnitPro - softer point than Harmonies, more pointed than Lantern Moon, Lauren Hill, or Dyak.

I like the two I bought to try out, and really intended to fill out that set, but if they treat the little guy like that, to H*** with them. I won't help them.

I can't see how Dyak is taking anything from them, and I tend to fight for fair treatment, for whatever good one consumer can do. But, companies need to know that not everyone will support their greed.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I love my Chiaogoo Red Lace needles. They are made of stainless steel and have sharp points. The cords are some sort of wire covered with a red plastic. The cords are very flexible, without being too flexible (like the Kollage flexible cable) and the joins are smooth. They are almost as good as Signatures, but at a fraction of the price. Note, there is a difference between the Red and the Red Lace.


The cable that Chiaogoo uses was my concern because they are actually a wire cable. I did get a pair of Kollage with the soft cable and it is too soft for the sock yarn I am using but I do really feel the finish and square shape of these needles are wonderful and will try their firm cable in the future.....but will also try Chiaogoo since so many here seem to prefer them and thanks for your comments about their cables.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Me too, also have the ADDI interchangeable and the knitpicks interchangeable, and neither will I discuss my crochet hook collection.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the metal or the plastic long needles. I find that they have the sharpest points abd since I am such a tight kn iiter, I need all the help I can get!
Judi


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Belknits said:


> In love with my ciaogoo red lace. Plus it's just fun to say "ciaogoo"


I've never been sure--just how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

belinda said:


> Belknits said:
> 
> 
> > In love with my ciaogoo red lace. Plus it's just fun to say "ciaogoo"
> ...


I think it is "key aah gooo"--I heard it pronounced in a LYS.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Addi Turbo circulars--hands down!!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Knitpicks Harmony interchangables.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I have now bought everything circular that isn't nickel as I am allergic to nickel! I love the feel of the signature needles but HATE the cables. They are so soft that they slow me down terribly, yet... the minute I have to start a new project, just the luxury of holding them makes me grab them if it is on a 24" pair If anyone had a size 8 or 9 in a 24 inch that wanted to trade for the 32" in those sizes, I'd be thrilled to trade. 

That being said, I have the newly tooled Kollage Square metal firm cable circular needles and these are really cool. Talk about sharp points, these are the sharpest points I have EVER worked with. Plus, the square needle keeps hands from cramping. Unfortunately, they don't have that super slick finish of the Signatures. 

When using wood, I slightly prefer the Knitter's Pride over the Knit Picks, the joins are just a little nicer, but I often have 4-6 WIP's and usually they use size 6-9 size needles, so I need lots of those sizes. I keep the same needle from start to finish because changing in the middle can make a huge difference.

I did buy the HIYA's and wasn't very impressed, and the Chiagoo's and they are ok for tips, but I totally love the cables on those.

The bottom line is that even if I have 12 Work's in process, I am covered!! Too much yarn at home, too many needles and way too many patterns I want to make..

and, YARN.COM is gonna get in some graphite needles ( KARBONZ ) which will interchange with the knitters pride and I GOTTA get some of those...


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Addi Turbo are my all time favorite. Circs, of course. I also like dpn bamboo but will use anything I can get my hands on if my favorites are not around.



denvervet said:


> I LOVE Knitters Pride needles. The local store I buy them from can't keep them in stock. If I don't have the right size in Knitters Pride I rethink my project just so I can use them. I knit most things with circular needles, just find it faster and easier as I don't have to fight with long needles. I wish I could afford to go out and buy the sizes I don't have! When I was at my local knit shop (Fabric Bliss on Santa Fe in Denver) a British woman came in and bought some because she got some as a gift and just loved them, she had driven all the way from Longmont with her husband, quite a ways to get knitting needles!
> 
> What do you like?
> 
> Denvervet-Larry G.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> belinda said:
> 
> 
> > Belknits said:
> ...


Good enough. I'd imagined it might be "chow (like the Italian" ciao") goo". No one at any lys near here has ever heard it pronounced, but I've heard several versions--and some chuckles. I'm happy to go with yours; thanks...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> belinda said:
> 
> 
> > Belknits said:
> ...


Did a bit more research and here is the Chiaogoo (we got the spelling wrong--almost looks like Chicago) site. http://www.chiaogoo.com/

This came from the site: "What Does "ChiaoGoo" Mean and How the Heck Do You Pronounce It? 
Chiao (chau) - crafty (chau is pronounced key-ah)
Goo (gu) - lady 
You are all ChiaoGoos in our book!" it's Chinese, the main office is in Michigan and manufactured in China--read their about me page.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > belinda said:
> ...


Well, you're a chiaogoo, yourself! Thanks, and happy knitting!


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm another KnitPicks Harmony devotee. The new light wood version is also great for those dark colors that hide the purple and teal of the Harmonies. For crochet I have always liked the Susan Bates aluminum for yarn but still rely on my old Millwards steel hooks for the fine cotton stuff. In recent years, I've been trying out various wooden and bamboo hooks for yarn work, since arthritis makes the cold metal uncomfortable, but haven't found a real favorite yet. Just got some Harmony interchangeable hooks but haven't had a chance to try them out.
GinniB


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

Addi turbo lace! Love them, however I have to say I have never seen or used the ones you mention


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

I started with a mish mosh of straights from an estate sale on ebay...paid like $15 for a huge assortments of plastic & metals. Then moved onto bamboo. My future daughter in law gifted me a complete set of Harmony straights plus another set of Harmony DPNs...I'm in heaven now...love em. I've also got one set of straight Rosewood. I just can't get use to the cabled needles.


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

Signatures with stiletto tips! Awesome!


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I just bought some Kollage size 0 DPNs to try knitting socks with. These are my first socks, so maybe not a fair shake to kollage for trying them out, but I really want to see if I like the square shape before committing to more sizes.

I don't think they'll replace my chiaogoos though for circs. That red lace needle is addictive.

BTW - thanks for posting the pronunciation information above.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I use metal, bamboo + plastic,but prefer metal in the pale grey colour as it is easier on my eyes. I also prefer circulars for most things except sox, I love my DPN's for those; I found 2 anodised blunt point DPN's in an Op shop (thrift store) years ago and have teamed them with a pair of light grey needles with a good point for the decreasing and picking up stitches along the heal flap. I always know I'm on a decrease row when the sharp point needle is at the decrease spot! The longest straight needle I will use is 25cm, anything longer gets caught on your sleeve or the chair or passers by! I Always use circs if I have the correct lenghth/size. I Like Addi circs in every area except the reflective metal they are made from, they make my eyes tired, I haven't yet found the perfect circular needle, I'd like the cord and join that Addi have, but would like the needles to be light grey and have a short slightly rounded taper with a good point.(Like a lot of my vintage needles). I'm not keen on bamboo or plastic in small sizes or for any yarn that isn't very slippery as it 'catches'. Have never used wood.
I don't want much do I?


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I use Addi natural (Bamboo) most of the time But I also use the Addi turbo and I also have some Susan Bates metal. I prefer the Bamboo needles and use them most of the time, but I use circular more than dpn's. The reason for this is I travel a lot and I don't drop the other end of the circulars. ;-) :lol: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I just made my mind up and ordered the knitters Pride interchangables had a 10% off so got them for under 6o dollars,,,fantistic...now I can;t wait to get them...


I have a set of knitters pride wooden interchangeable needles. The yarn store I like so much in Colorado sold them to me. I trust the lady who runs this store.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Love love love my knit picks harmonies interchangeable circulars! Hate when i have to use anything else


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

kdb said:


> I use metal, it's just something about that clicking noise.


LOL - what's that clickin' noise? (Henry Cho) 





sorry, apparently I've had too much caffeine this morning.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Boye! I have had a set of the circulars for about 28 years, recently bought another set, cause I could not replace worn out parts for the old set, they changed the way they make them, but I like the points. I also have some bamboo circulars, and double points. I like the feel of the needle part. Have not gotten accustomed to the tubing, yarn does not like to slide on it very well, but I will figure something out. Never tried or seen knitters pride, that I recall. Most I see here in Texas are Boye, Yarnology,and Susan Bates.


----------



## barbyjones (Sep 2, 2012)

Are these bamboo or metal? And do they have a nice point on them? Why I'm asking is because I just bought a set of DPNs and they are not very sharp and I'm thinking about getting a new set as they are hard to knit with with the dull point.


----------



## barbyjones (Sep 2, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I love my Harmony Knit Picks. I have straight and circulars. The points are wonderful and I love them. I also use my mom and grandmothers frequently. I like knowing they were used by them and now by me.


I tried to respond to this already but didn't know how to do it correctly... Are these Harmony Knit Picks metal or bamboo? and do they have a sharp point on them? I bought a set of DPNs but the points are not very sharp and I'm finding them hard to knit with. I'm thinking that I may end up buying a new set or I may see if my husband has some extra fine sandpaper to file on them.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I have knitter's pride also, and I love them. I got them at my Lys. I also like Denise needles. I use Hiya sharp for knitting lace . There are very few knitting needles I have met that I don't like.


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

Linda, I love harmony! I know exactly how you feel.... Haven't tried the cabled ones yet though, didn't know they had them?


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

I have no problem with the points on my harmony needles. I even showed a yarn shop I go to and they started carrying them. The points aren't "sharp" but they are no dull either. I never have a problem with catching my stitches. The wood is very smooth as well.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i like using bamboo needles.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I used Knitpicks Harmony DPN's. If I need straights I just pop a tip protector on one end.


----------



## rhyleysgranny (Sep 10, 2012)

I HATE plastic needles. Love steel. I hate using big needles simple because the are usually plastic. I have never tried bamboo though


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Bamboo - Circs - ALWAYS - for everything!! (Thk goodness for Magic Loop...)

I bought a complete set of Knitter's Pride in April, #4 - 11. In May one on the #6 broke right at the metal joint so my 6s are useless. Then I discovered that there is a bit of plastic flap (as in from-the-molding-process) is/was sticking up on one of the 3 cords next to the metal joiner, which I had to file off w/an emery board. 
And finally, I was walkingcarrying my knittingand dropped one end of the 40" cord that had a stopper tab screwed onto it. I say had because I accidentally stepped on it as it swung under my foot before I could gather the dropped edge of my knitting back up into my hands. Snapped the stopped end right off, w/the screwed-in section still inside. So one cable is also now lost to use. I guess this set of needles just wasn't meant to be...
In Aug, @ Sts Midwest I took the plunge and bought the Addi-clicks that I really wanted to begin with - at twice the price. 

Much better:
- there is a joiner to combine cable lengths which Knitter's Pride doesn't have,
- there are cables available which are longer (up to 60", which Knitter's Pride don't have)
- there are cables available which can carry a life-line, which Knitter's Pride doesn't have
- in general (and I realize this is a personal choice) I like the feeling of the addi-clicks better.
etc.. etc.. on a few other points which have slipped my mind at the moment - w/o the sets in front of me. 
I'm not sorry I invested in my final GOOD set of needles, even though I have so many multiples of every possible configuration of sizes, lengths, etc, from Mom, Grandma and in my antique needlework/ tool collection.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Love my Addi's!!! The click set does it all.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> I know some people say that once you try knitting socks, you'll be hooked. But I doubt I will ever do that, as I have so many other projects, if I live until they're finished, I'll have to live to be 105 years old. ; )


You'll be the youngster of most of us..... I'll have to live to be at least 150....... I love my Addi's & also Love knitting Lace projects....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Some one from KP sent me 5 sets of bamboo and a crochet hook in bamboo too. I had been using Boyle just for money sake. I love the bamboo and use them almost all the time. I have picked up some metal circulars and plastic straights at thrift stores and I like the plastic too. Just learning to use the circulars and so far I like them. They are much nicer than the long straights. But right now, Bamboo is my favorites.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I thought I was done trying different needles, but I was finally convinced I should check into chaiogoo needles, after a post saying they were great and so is Handsome Fibers, a company that sells them. They really are a very reasonable price.

I ordered a few needles to try different sizes for some projects I have in mind. They said their needles are not as slick as most metal needles. We shall see...


----------



## bjdereus (Sep 8, 2012)

It is interesting how one can get so attached to one brand of needles, My yarn shop once carried rosewood needles, I bought just one pair and loved them, but they were expensive so few bought them and they were discontinued. which was probably a good thing for my wallet!


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

I absolutely love my KnitPicks Harmony wood interchangeables. Not only do they work really well, but they are beautiful as well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd like to get a set of wooden circulars. So thanks for all your input friends. I'm taking notes. Some day I'll be able to afford a nice set.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> I thought I was done trying different needles, but I was finally convinced I should check into chaiogoo needles, after a post saying they were great and so is Handsome Fibers, a company that sells them. They really are a very reasonable price.
> 
> I ordered a few needles to try different sizes for some projects I have in mind. They said their needles are not as slick as most metal needles. We shall see...


I hope that you'll be pleasantly surprised. I don't find them nearly as slick as aluminum or the knitpicks nickel needles. But they don't catch at all like bamboo. Plus, they feel warmer to me.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Belknits said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was done trying different needles, but I was finally convinced I should check into chaiogoo needles, after a post saying they were great and so is Handsome Fibers, a company that sells them. They really are a very reasonable price.
> ...


Ah, that makes me more anxious for them to arrive. I'm glad they send out orders quickly. Thank you for encouraging me to believe I made a good decision. I have some beautiful soft pink Silken Kydd yarn I will try them on first.

I didn't order the 16 cable, I ordered the 24 inch cable as it is usually my favorite. Does anyone really like using such a short cable as 16 inches for anything other than socks or small hats? I think if I had a project small enough for 16 inch cable, I'd probably use a straight needle.


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

I finally decided to splurge after many years of thrift store needles and needles from the dime stores years ago. I got the Addi Click lace needles. I love them. They make knitting a real pleasure. The points are sharp enough to pick up even the smallest of stitches. What a treat!


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

lindiny said:


> Love my Addi's!!! The click set does it all.


I definately agree. I love my Addi clicks. What a difference it makes to have them to knit with.


----------



## debbib (Sep 2, 2012)

I love to knit on anything. I must admit using bamboo the knitting just flew, it was so easy to pick up the stitches and not split the yarn. I haven't been knitting long and started with any old needles I could find. Metal are the next best for me. I have used both DPN and circulars for in the round. DO they make circulars in bamboo?? What we really need is decent knitters shops in NZ.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

debbib said:


> I love to knit on anything. I must admit using bamboo the knitting just flew, it was so easy to pick up the stitches and not split the yarn. I haven't been knitting long and started with any old needles I could find. Metal are the next best for me. I have used both DPN and circulars for in the round. DO they make circulars in bamboo?? What we really need is decent knitters shops in NZ.


we sure do ......gone are the days there was nearly one in every block of the main street


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Harmony needles tips are quite sharp but not as sharp as metal ones. You can view them at www.knitpicks-com. They also have a nice finish which allows the stitches to slide more freely.


barbyjones said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Harmony Knit Picks. I have straight and circulars. The points are wonderful and I love them. I also use my mom and grandmothers frequently. I like knowing they were used by them and now by me.
> ...


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

I too love using Knitter's Pride which I discovered recently,it is shear joy to knit with them, just finished making a vest called "Endless Circle Vest" I am in the process of casting off, I will post a picture when done, hopefully I can figure how.
Rose C


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see your vest!


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

But where do you fid sets of dp needles in large sizes (11 thru 19) in metal? And 10 inches long please.


----------



## wolfmom6712 (Sep 16, 2012)

My needle collection is based around the vintage needles that were my mom's (Boye and Clark), single point, double point and circular (I also have a MASSIVE collection of knitting books from the 50's and 60's). I've supplemented with some Boye Aluminum, a great set of 16 steel circulars from China (size .5 to about 9) and some bamboos. I had some plastic circulars that my new puppy destroyed (she's well worth it), but I really haven't found any that I don't like, other than a circular with a lip that kept snagging my work....


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Signature Arts ! Been collecting all types, styles,materials,over 5 decades, but these are the best. Socks do not fall off the DPs, as there is a sort of abrasive feel when you rub your fingers acoss the finish, however, knitting is slick and fast. Owned by a woman........genius. All I want for birthday, xmas, mother's day, groundhog day.


----------

